# Audi A7 S-line Revealed



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Earlier this week eagle-eyed Audi enthusiasts downloading the Audi A7 PDF catalog on the Audi Germany website stumbled across the first photos of the Audi A7 in S-line trim. While we were still in Germany we managed to pick up a hard copy of said catalog and have scanned in those pages. Granted, these shots expose the matrix printing process used for the actual paper version but they also show the car in high-res. Shots include front and rear angles, interior views and more.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Why is an appearance package so important? Well for one S-line models are highly sought after by enthusiast owners. Also, and perhaps even more interesting, they usually are an accurate reveal of what an S version of the car will look like. So with a few minor changes (quad exhausts, some aluminum brightwork at the front, etc.) this is a good indicator of what the S7 will look like.

Check out more shots after the jump.

* Audi A7 S-line Photo Gallery *


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

You've had a pic of an S-Line A7 on your website for a couple days now

http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/Audi_News/article_6138.shtml


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

JohnLZ7W;bt338 said:


> You've had a pic of an S-Line A7 on your website for a couple days now
> 
> http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/Audi_News/article_6138.shtml


Yup we did but that one didn't show the S-line wheels, rear and interior shots.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I was confused when I first read the bonus article, I didn't realize it was an S-Line A7 at the time and thought it looked much better than what they had rolled out at the A7 launch.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Preview of the S7 bodykit?... maybe, but it's way too mild for the S7. Remember the A6 S-line did not share the S6 bumpers. The A4/S4 is unique in that S-line and S car share the same bumpers. No other Audi S-line/S model does that.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

QUATTR0;bt341 said:


> Preview of the S7 bodykit?... maybe, but it's way too mild for the S7. Remember the A6 S-line did not share the S6 bumpers. The A4/S4 is unique in that S-line and S car share the same bumpers. No other Audi S-line/S model does that.


facelifted TT-TTS, A5-S5 all share. Okay, A3-S3 don't but it seems kind of a toss up.


----------

